# Punch 48



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

My returning first post after AWOL for a few years. :wink2:
Any comments on these buggers? 
Picked up a box and waiting for a year on them in January.
What can I expect for my first run?
They sure look yummy.........:nerd2:

Headed the island in Feb and trying to decide if I should get anymore.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> My returning first post after AWOL for a few years. :wink2:
> Any comments on these buggers?
> Picked up a box and waiting for a year on them in January.
> What can I expect for my first run?
> ...


Dave great to see you back. Try one in January and then decide you have till February to make up your mind.
I personally like them but they are pricey.:vs_cool:
Past the first third and the flavors are bam right in the kisser.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Tony...that's the plan but I thought I'd throw it out there for some side notes.
Yea...been a little busy and distracted and just faded away from most of the forums I belong to. 
I got rid of most of them...no FB no twitter no nothing 
Just an occasional cigar and a little online poker is about all I need now. 

Thanks for reply


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Dave. I really like them and had one just last week and half a box previous to that. IMHO it is a very good cigar. Just my size and good construction. I have seen a few posts stating the opposite but I find them to have that nutty earthy Punch DNA.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Pro...yea...I'm liking this size also. :wink2:

Being a fairly new release it's hard to find much chatter about them. And of course, as we all know, it's all relatively subjective anyhoo!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't be a stranger Dave Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don't be a stranger Dave Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


Back at you Tony...
Merry Christmas and a prosperous and Happy New Year to all. :smile2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*Almost forgot...............*










Leaving on jet plane...don't know when I'll be back again......(good oldie song)

Almost forgot I wanted to give this one a try before I left. Should have dry boxed it first for a few days... she was a little damp.:frown2:
I punched the Punch with my dull punch( pissed me off when I split the head) because I had already packed my cutter away and didn't feel like digging it out. I was able to salvage the damage by sliding the band up with no additional harm. :wink2: 
Only a year old but I definitely feel it has potential. I'll search a few boxes down and bring them back home for long nap!
:grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Have a safe trip!
Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Tony..... I will and we did :wink2:
The week before the Habanos festival is an ideal time to hit all the shops as they're getting significantly stocked for the onslaught!
I could have bought a lot more of the 48's but cut myself off at 2 boxes and tried to spread my interests.
IMO..if you know which ones to hit, the farms were the place to go and the cigars are frickin fabuloso. :smile2:

My pride and joy was a back room find of the SLR Marquez ER Cuba stamped 16. :grin2:
Enjoy....


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Thanks Tony..... I will and we did :wink2:
> 
> The week before the Habanos festival is an ideal time to hit all the shops as they're getting significantly stocked for the onslaught!
> 
> ...


Looks great! Who rolled the customs?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Most of them came off the farms in pinar on the new tobacco road. I think there are 3 farms that got put on the list.
Hit a few of the hotels around the havana area also.
I had cigar overload going on to remember names. :surprise:


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Thanks Tony..... I will and we did :wink2:
> The week before the Habanos festival is an ideal time to hit all the shops as they're getting significantly stocked for the onslaught!
> I could have bought a lot more of the 48's but cut myself off at 2 boxes and tried to spread my interests.
> IMO..if you know which ones to hit, the farms were the place to go and the cigars are frickin fabuloso. :smile2:
> ...


That's a great haul indeed!:vs_cool:


----------

